# Newbie checking in



## B Man (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm a long time goose and deer hunter but brand spanking new yote hunter. I bought myself a savage axis 22-250 and a fox pro ecaller. Along with a quiver critter. Tried em out this afternoon in the back forty but nothing showed up. I'm thinking of trying again in the morning.

Quick question for you experts, should I be using the coyote sounds on my caller or just stick to the rabbit distress calls? Neither had results today but I'm looking to change that tomorrow. Also how long do you let the caller go for before stopping, and how long do you sit quiet for?

Thanks guys!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sit for at least 15 minutes and if you can go for 30. Mix up your calls and start off low and work up in volume. I tend to start off with a rabbit but at times find other distress calls working better. Slip in and sit still act like you think that they are watching you...cause they are.

Play the wind in your favor and watch down wind. A good pair of small binoculars are very handy.

And last but not least...expect the unexpected.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ps....give it time, have fun, and shoot em dead.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

p.s.s......welcome to PT !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum B man, I'd shy away from the coyote vocals for the most part. The only one I would use is a coyote distress... especially after you shoot one.
I normally only let the caller go for about 30 seconds to a minute at first on low volume wait for a few minutes....Sit still.... try it again at a higher volume. Sit in front of a bush or tree(not behind them). 20 to 30 minutes are usually about my limit unless I have seen some good sign around.
Be ready before you start the caller... Have your gun up on sticks or a bipod and a round chambered(safety on). Get comfortable look around.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT B man. We'll soon get you on the right track!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Bman ! I pretty much prefer what Don says. Sometimes I'll sit a little longer though since we have the smarter coyotes in the east. LOL Good luck and stick around !!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome B man!! I know you dont know it so I will tell ya. You just happened up on the Best Site on the Internet for Predator Talk! Great Site and Super bunch of Guys On here!!!

Stick around and join the Fun!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site, good advice from everyone, don't over call, mix up your calling area's and be patient. Scout out your area real well as you would do with regular hunting to find the travel paths of all the game that's around.

Here where I hunt I can be on stands for three hours as we have so many yotes around and they travel through out the day plus the area is so tough to get into with out being detected. Your movement will give you away 90% of the time.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome B man.

Study the site and you will pick up little things here and there and also study the animals you are going to hunt. But mostly, hunt hard and have fun.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome to PT... One thing the guys left out. Use the wind to your advantage, always try to keep the wind in your face coming into your hunting ground, and while your hunting. use an elevated position if you can. Set your caller up wind, coyotes will try to get down wind before they come into the call. make them do what you want, not always possible. Most of all Have fun bud...


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

welcome to forum, dont start off too loud, they can hear soft sounds with no wind, adjust the sound to the environment. Anything in distress should work fine we all have our favorites.


----------

